# Finding Models/People to Photograph?



## GeremyM (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry if this is in the wrong area of the forum. Usually for my school projects I use my girlfriend as my model but I want to expand because she's not always available to help, especially on the weekends. My question is how do you find people to work with? Especially one's that will work for free since I can't pay to use professional models.


----------



## Overread (Jul 4, 2014)

You can try Model Mayhem. It's a website setup to allow models, photographers, makeup artists etc.. communicate and get together for projects. You can do trade for prints/disk/photos there so you can get a simple exchange of services (model gets a photographer photos and you get a model and photos).

Of course you have to select people carefully - there are many who will falsely represent how skilled they are - others who simply won't turn up on the day (especially if you're doing it for free). So always network and expect to have to sift through the results to find good models to work with.


----------



## GeremyM (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you! Definitely a lot of profiles to go through there. Is there any trick to figure out who's good to work with and who will just give you headaches or is it just go for it and hope for the best type thing?


----------



## Overread (Jul 4, 2014)

Never used it myself, but if I were to try it I'd say network with other photographers on there as much as with the models. If you can find local photographers then see who they are hiring/taking on; by networking that way and talking to locals you can start to find who is and isn't a good person to take on locally. 

Reviews, profile comments, even just the portfolio - you'll have to do some homework. And then you'll also just have to chance it - try out and see who does and doesn't turn up.


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2014)

Since you're at school, post notices on some of the notice boards.
Students interested in drama or art may be willing to be free models for you.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2014)

GeremyM said:


> ... just go for it and hope for the best type thing?


Pretty much this.  Look for models who have portfolios which include images from multiple photographers, and whose compensation is NOT "Paid assignments only".  When I want to try out an idea I'll quite often put up a casting call, outlining the idea, and usually get more responses than I need.  You can also judge to some degree at least, their reliability by how well they communicate; if you wait days for a response to a message/e-mail, that's not a good sign!  In short, it costs nothing, and the flake factor can be high, but it's a great resource, especially in your area, for people who don't mind standing in front of a camera!


----------



## ClickAddict (Jul 4, 2014)

Geremy,

  In my neck of the woods I've found a few models through Models Mayhem, but not many.  However, I'm in a much smaller market than London Ont.  Where I've had much better success is through Facebook.  (Yes, the dreaded Facebook)  There's most likely a "London Ont Models and photographers group".  Here there's one for NewBrunswick as a whole (Like I said much smaller market)  The great thing is, it's much more active, most of the models/photographers know each other and you can easily tell who is serious or not.  There's also Makeup Artists on there and there are frequent get togethers to network with everyone.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd try like Keith suggested - any art centers, community adult ed. classes, school art dept., etc. that would let you tack up a notice. At the university near me on the notices posted there are strips to tear off with your contact info. so people can take that with them.

Any camera clubs? pro photographers' organizations that have meetings/events where you could attend and network? camera trade shows?


----------



## Tee (Jul 4, 2014)

Model Mayhem is becoming full of over inflated egos of models with zero modeling experience who are charging money. I found my last 5 models off of Craigslist who have been surprisingly great with no attitude.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 4, 2014)

GeremyM said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong area of the forum. Usually for my school projects I use my girlfriend as my model but I want to expand because she's not always available to help, especially on the weekends. My question is how do you find people to work with? Especially one's that will work for free since I can't pay to use professional models.




MM is one spot.  I have found that those with good communication usually work out better then those who respond with short one line type replies.  Good communication will help you learn who will work out good or not. I hardly use that anymore though.  Facebook is my other area in indianapolis there is probably a dozen or more different groups and pages for photographers and models. So many that I forget about half of them. I'm sure most areas have them.


----------



## GeremyM (Jul 8, 2014)

Hoping I can strike some gold on Model Mayhem or Kijiji because the only modelling I can find in my area on Facebook are modelling agencies who I'm sure don't let their models work for free.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 8, 2014)

I use model mayhem all the time.  I typically send out 10 messages and get 3 responses.  Then I get one confirmed booking, I typically pay them $20 since any money at all doubles the chance that they will show up. Skill levels have been all over the place, from duckface to excellent.  Typically if they have lots of pictures in their portfolio where they can't keep their mouth closed, you will run into issues.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 8, 2014)

GeremyM said:


> Hoping I can strike some gold on Model Mayhem or Kijiji because the only modelling I can find in my area on Facebook are modelling agencies who I'm sure don't let their models work for free.



Ask about doing a test shoot with agencies your interested in. Send them your port and see what happens. Agencies will send out girls for free if they like your work.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2014)

I have to say that there is nothing wrong with Craigslist. I put up a ad explaining what I what and plan to do with a link to some of my pictures. I got 4 responses in two days. They don't ask for money and have a great attitude. I also find some off of local modeling pages on Facebook. Works so far. I have a account on modelmayhem and everyone wants money with little or no skill.


----------



## GeremyM (Jul 10, 2014)

Got three good responses on Kijiji. All three don't seem to have much experience modelling but so far I'm not seeing any signs of them being stuck up so that's a good sign. Got one funny response on kijiji, asked something about nudes


----------



## JoeW (Jul 10, 2014)

GeremyM said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong area of the forum. Usually for my school projects I use my girlfriend as my model but I want to expand because she's not always available to help, especially on the weekends. My question is how do you find people to work with? Especially one's that will work for free since I can't pay to use professional models.



Yes, you can try MM but I'd advise against it.  You're talking about shooting  TF (i.e.: no pay).  The only models interested in this will be:
--complete amateurs/beginners
--those who have just gone through a big change (gotten some tattoos, cut their hair, lost weight, had a baby) and need to update their portfolio
--if you are shooting a concept that is very different from what they have shot previously and they want to add that to their portfolio.

Now....the problem with the second and third category is that those models will look for a photographer with a good track record and solid portfolio rather than a beginner or someone starting out.  So your chances of getting TF work on MM (unless you have an impressive portfolio) are not good.

Best bet is to find a university near you.  Post notices up on the bulletin boards for the art and design programs.  You will find plenty of models who will pose TF.

As for avoiding flakes and no-shows....sorry, your best bet is to hire a professional/full-time and pay.  If you're shooting TF, unless you've got a fabulous rep and portfolio, there is always a significant chance of no-shows.


----------

